# New Zealand a Failed State and a Rogue State to the rest of the World



## Garpal Gumnut (11 May 2020)

I thought it timely to post this thread as we Australians begin to lift coronavirus restrictions and following the recent attempt by the Prime Minister of New Zealand to weasel their way in to our recovery in Australia.

Her visit here to National cabinet is an obvious ploy to beg for admission in to the Commonwealth of Australia now that New Zealand has completed it's self interested isolation and is broke.

I see no good reason to acquiesce to this pauper of a country's intent where recent self interest now leads them to expect extraction by a generous neighbour from their financial woes.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 May 2020)

bit of yin and yang, though. WA may secede.


----------



## PZ99 (11 May 2020)

LOL.. I thought her visit here was to make a hostile T/O offer because we are even more broke.


----------



## sptrawler (11 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I thought it timely to post this thread as we Australians begin to lift coronavirus restrictions and following the recent attempt by the Prime Minister of New Zealand to weasel their way in to our recovery in Australia.
> 
> Her visit here to National cabinet is an obvious ploy to beg for admission in to the Commonwealth of Australia now that New Zealand has completed it's self interested isolation and is broke.
> 
> ...



I thought she joined the National cabinet, to represent the half of New Zealand's population, that lives and works in Australia.


----------



## rederob (11 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I thought it timely to post this thread as we Australians begin to lift coronavirus restrictions and following the recent attempt by the Prime Minister of New Zealand to weasel their way in to our recovery in Australia.
> 
> Her visit here to National cabinet is an obvious ploy to beg for admission in to the Commonwealth of Australia now that New Zealand has completed it's self interested isolation and is broke.
> 
> ...



It won't be a problem if we can get an official interpreter, plus subtitles on any video, eh bru.


----------



## Porper (11 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I thought it timely to post this thread as we Australians begin to lift coronavirus restrictions and following the recent attempt by the Prime Minister of New Zealand to weasel their way in to our recovery in Australia.
> 
> Her visit here to National cabinet is an obvious ploy to beg for admission in to the Commonwealth of Australia now that New Zealand has completed it's self interested isolation and is broke.
> 
> ...




Strange post. 

I think you'll find opening our countries to each other will be beneficial to both. Especially for the tourism industry.

Also, I wouldn't call NZ broke?


----------



## Knobby22 (11 May 2020)

The New Zealand Navy has 2 frigates and 4 patrol boats but New Zealanders practically sail every day so they will run rings around our fleet.
And they have six P3 Lockheed Orions airplanes designed specifically to hunt subs and ours are easy to hunt.
And they have a hobbit led misinformation campaign.

A clear and present danger to Australian Democracy as the country is presently being run by a female who has been correctly called a complete clown by Allan Jones...and we all know clowns are dangerous!


----------



## Humid (11 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I thought it timely to post this thread as we Australians begin to lift coronavirus restrictions and following the recent attempt by the Prime Minister of New Zealand to weasel their way in to our recovery in Australia.
> 
> Her visit here to National cabinet is an obvious ploy to beg for admission in to the Commonwealth of Australia now that New Zealand has completed it's self interested isolation and is broke.
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## Humid (11 May 2020)

Porper said:


> Strange post.
> 
> I think you'll find opening our countries to each other will be beneficial to both. Especially for the tourism industry.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't call NZ broke?



Sounds like you call it home


----------



## Humid (11 May 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> The New Zealand Navy has 2 frigates and 4 patrol boats but New Zealanders practically sail every day so they will run rings around our fleet.
> And they have six P3 Lockheed Orions airplanes designed specifically to hunt subs and ours are easy to hunt.
> And they have a hobbit led misinformation campaign.
> 
> A clear and present danger to Australian Democracy as the country is presently being run by a female who has been correctly called a complete clown by Allan Jones...and we all know clowns are dangerous!



Years back working for a small company we did some urgent repairs on a NZ frigate in Fremantle
The Captain payed for it with his credit card
True story


----------



## wayneL (11 May 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> The New Zealand Navy has 2 frigates and 4 patrol boats but New Zealanders practically sail every day so they will run rings around our fleet.
> And they have six P3 Lockheed Orions airplanes designed specifically to hunt subs and ours are easy to hunt.
> And they have a hobbit led misinformation campaign.
> 
> A clear and present danger to Australian Democracy as the country is presently being run by a female who has been correctly called a complete clown by Allan Jones...and we all know clowns are dangerous!



Well if clown is code for a globalist UN shill, he's spot on.


----------



## Knobby22 (11 May 2020)

wayneL said:


> Well if clown is code for a globalist UN shill, he's spot on.



I can barely contemplate the depths of depravity that would occur if she was President instead of Trump.
Thankfully such a horrible thought will always remain just a thought.


----------



## wayneL (11 May 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> I can barely contemplate the depths of depravity that would occur if she was President instead of Trump.
> Thankfully such a horrible thought will always remain just a thought.



The US already dodged that bullet mate, when they canned Hillary.


----------



## basilio (11 May 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> I can barely contemplate the depths of depravity that would occur if she was President instead of Trump.
> Thankfully such a horrible thought will always remain just a thought.




Indeed .
But seriously.  Isn't this getting out of hand ? I thought the joint New Zealand/Australia approach to trade and economic tourism was definitely a win-win. What are we bagging here ?
Or  perhaps it matter these days given NZ has a left leaning woman leader ? That seems to be enough reason to sharpen the pitchforks.


----------



## Humid (11 May 2020)

You can't eat Bledisloes


----------



## Junior (11 May 2020)

Allowing travel between Aus and NZ sounds like a no-brainer.  Am I missing something?  Or is this just general anti-Ardern sentiment with little basis in logic?


----------



## sptrawler (11 May 2020)

basilio said:


> Indeed .
> But seriously.  Isn't this getting out of hand ? I thought the joint New Zealand/Australia approach to trade and economic tourism was definitely a win-win. What are we bagging here ?
> Or  perhaps it matter these days given NZ has a left leaning woman leader ? That seems to be enough reason to sharpen the pitchforks.



I thought we were just having a laugh, life can't always be serious.
NZ a failed State? with 4million people, it's nearly a suburb of Sydney.
We could probably sell it and Tassie as a job lot, to amazon as a theme park.


----------



## PZ99 (11 May 2020)

A theme park led by someone who I once said looked like Luna Park ?


----------



## Humid (11 May 2020)

PZ99 said:


> A theme park led by someone who I once said looked like Luna Park ?



Escaped from WayneL's stables


----------



## Country Lad (11 May 2020)

Junior said:


> Or is this just general anti-Ardern sentiment with little basis in logic?




Yes of course it is, otherwise it is totally illogical.


----------



## Bill M (11 May 2020)

I'm just busting my ar$e to go anywhere and if it has to be New Zealand I'm going!!!


----------



## wayneL (11 May 2020)

I've lived there, don't do it!!!!!!


----------



## wayneL (11 May 2020)

Country Lad said:


> Yes of course it is, otherwise it is totally illogical.



If for no other reason that they have no idea what is the right indicater to use at roundabouts. This is seriously a risk to life and limb for any Australian who expects logic here.

And, if you think Queensland is backwards.....


----------



## bux2000 (11 May 2020)

Yep I always think it is like talking to my big Bro when I talk to an Aussie
My Brother who has lived in Queensland for now 28 years working on some pretty large power projects says...........* KBA* Mate ..... by now I am sure he would know. 

bux

PS Got our Jacindarella summed up though perhaps I could post her over ?


----------



## wayneL (11 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> Yep I always think it is like talking to my big Bro when I talk to an Aussie
> My Brother who has lived in Queensland for now 28 years working on some pretty large power projects says...........* KBA* Mate ..... by now I am sure he would know.
> 
> bux
> ...




I have no idea what you just said there, but I think I agree


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 May 2020)

basilio said:


> Indeed .
> But seriously.  Isn't this getting out of hand ? I thought the joint New Zealand/Australia approach to trade and economic tourism was definitely a win-win. What are we bagging here ?
> Or  perhaps it matter these days given NZ has a left leaning woman leader ? That seems to be enough reason to sharpen the pitchforks.



The joint approach to a New Zealand/Australia trade bloc will primarily get Mrs Ardern and her slippery coalition partner Mr.Peters out of a tight spot with an election not too far off. They are broken and disease free.

We have similar scenery and attractions to the two island Lilliput state which will boost our own economy. Who needs Queenstown where taking off in a plane cannot be done after 6pm because of a silly curfew. Give me the Snowies or Falls Creek, Magnetic Island or the NT any old day. 

Mrs Ardern is a player and will play this for all she is worth. 

I also don't want Kiwis doing the Gaga during or after footy as I personally find it offensive. They should just do it in their own country.

The economic benefits will flow all one way, from Australia to New Zealand. We need to concentrate on domestic tourism, mining, agriculture and infrastructure, and then build up manufacturing.

What did the Kiwis ever give the world? 

gg


----------



## bux2000 (11 May 2020)

Hi Wayne,
Well if you have not got an older brother you may not be aware of how little knowledge of the big world you may have and well whether you like it or not........... Kiwi's have Built Australia  * KBA  *Mate .....all you have to do is go onto any large infrastructure site.

and yeh I know North Island in the morning and South Island after lunch 

All the best
bux   
*
*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> Hi Wayne,
> Well if you have not got an older brother you may not be aware of how little knowledge of the big world you may have and well whether you like it or not........... Kiwi's have Built Australia  * KBA  *Mate .....all you have to do is go onto any large infrastructure site.
> 
> and yeh I know North Island in the morning and South Island after lunch
> ...



I do believe that Kiwis who see the light and move to Australia, like immigrants from all over the world should be accepted and allowed integrate and become Australian. Good on them for finding a better future and adopting the green and gold.

For @wayneL 's sake I have run your comments through Google Translate, a useful tool I always carry when attending board meetings in Auckland and KBA stands for Korea Baseball Association who are rumoured to be in takeover talks with the New Zealand Cricket Association.

gg


----------



## Humid (12 May 2020)

wayneL said:


> If for no other reason that they have no idea what is the right indicater to use at roundabouts. This is seriously a risk to life and limb for any Australian who expects logic here.
> 
> And, if you think Queensland is backwards.....




*indicator


----------



## Humid (12 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> Hi Wayne,
> Well if you have not got an older brother you may not be aware of how little knowledge of the big world you may have and well whether you like it or not........... Kiwi's have Built Australia  * KBA  *Mate .....all you have to do is go onto any large infrastructure site.
> 
> and yeh I know North Island in the morning and South Island after lunch
> ...



Why didn’t the kiwis go to the moon?

They ran out of scaffolding


----------



## bux2000 (12 May 2020)

Humid said:


> Why didn’t the kiwis go to the moon?
> 
> They ran out of scaffolding




It obviously wasn't Chinese  

bux


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 May 2020)

Humid said:


> You can't eat Bledisloes



they do seem to dine out on the wins, though


----------



## Porper (12 May 2020)

wayneL said:


> If for no other reason that they have no idea what is the right indicater to use at roundabouts. This is seriously a risk to life and limb




Haha, Kiwi's don't use indicator's. You just have to guess if the car is going to exit the roundabout. Makes life interesting. Otherwise driving would be boring.

Plus you guys have sent all our criminals back which seems unfair...all things considered.


----------



## wayneL (12 May 2020)

Porper said:


> Haha, Kiwi's don't use indicator's. You just have to guess if the car is going to exit the roundabout. Makes life interesting. Otherwise driving would be boring.
> 
> Plus you guys have sent all our criminals back which seems unfair...all things considered.



the very first day I lived in New Zealand I was coming up to a small roundabout, two cars coming the other way.

One car had its left indicator on, the other hand it's right indicator on. Both cars came straight through the roundabout. LMAO.

Back here in aus whenever I see someone with their right indicator on to exit the roundabout I think, "yep, kiwi". 

It's actually a really good thing that have Warrior stickers, or silver fern stickers all over their cars, It's a warning that indicators probably mean the exact opposite of what they're supposed to be telling you.

On the other hand, your truck drivers are much better than ours.


----------



## rederob (12 May 2020)

Porper said:


> Haha, Kiwi's don't use indicator's.



Introduction to Christchurch in '86 was via a series of trafficators pointing the way.
Then, on way to Aukland airport to return to Oz, a car broke down ahead of our taxi.  The driver promptly got out with his crank in hand,  and coaxed the motor back to life.
I'm struggling to understand how Kiwi's get to post on the internet as their typewriters break the screen.


----------



## Porper (12 May 2020)

rederob said:


> I'm struggling to understand how Kiwi's get to post on the internet as their typewriters break the screen.




My Antikythera Mechanism is adequate for the job. Never let me down since new.


----------



## rederob (12 May 2020)

Porper said:


> My Antikythera Mechanism is adequate for the job. Never let me down since new.



You guys are creative and stingy; must be the the Scot's influence.
Here's the New Zealand population watching their first man to be launched into space, using a home-grown jet pack:


----------



## Joe90 (12 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I do believe that Kiwis who see the light and move to Australia, like immigrants from all over the world should be accepted and allowed integrate and become Australian.




I'm reliably informed that every one of these....


Contains one of these...


But I've about given up on waiting for mine to arrive, might send the missus off to Woolies to see what she can find.


----------



## bux2000 (12 May 2020)

wayneL said:


> Back here in aus whenever I see someone with their right indicator on to exit the roundabout I think, "yep, kiwi".




You know I have done a lot of driving around Europe recently and that is the only time I can remember indicating right off a roundabout........you were confused.........imagine what the people coming the other way were thinking.

bux


----------



## Humid (12 May 2020)

Joe90 said:


> I'm reliably informed that every one of these....
> 
> 
> Contains one of these...
> ...



She can pick you up some iggs to cook for you bro


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 May 2020)

Mr Garnut Gumpal must be feeling very pleased with himself for the way this bit of whimsy has progressed.

(_Rest of Sthn Hemisphere_, perhaps, and I'd take it seriously)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Mr Garnut Gumpal must be feeling very pleased with himself for the way this bit of whimsy has progressed.
> 
> (_Rest of Sthn Hemisphere_, perhaps, and I'd take it seriously)




Thank you, O greek one.

I can assure you that this thread was started with utmost seriousness as I can see Australia being dragged in to save these wellington booted numbskulls. They closed their whole economy down, had no income, did less well on the stats viz a viz coronavirus on a per capita basis, and now expect us to bail them out. 

And we will bail them out no doubt so that a few idiots can go ski-ing in Queenstown. 

gg


----------



## bux2000 (13 May 2020)

dictator
noun [ C ]
   disapproving

UK /dɪkˈteɪ.tər
 /dɪkˈteɪ.tər/ US 


leader who has complete power in a country and has not been elected by the people

person who gives orders and behaves as if they have complete power:




Garpal Gumnut said:


> And we will bail them out no doubt so that a few idiots can go ski-ing in Queenstown.




Thanks for the kind offer  

All the best
bux


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I can assure you that this thread was started with utmost seriousness as I can see Australia being dragged in to save these wellington booted numbskulls. They closed their whole economy down, had no income, did less well on the stats viz a viz coronavirus on a per capita basis, and now expect us to bail them out



Interesting. I misread the purpose, then. After the polarising absolutes espoused in the 2 other similarly titled threads, I assumed a bit of levity, with inconsequentiality to the fore. But I see your point.


----------



## Porper (13 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> They closed their whole economy down, had no income, did less well on the stats viz a viz coronavirus on a per capita basis, and now expect us to bail them out.
> 
> gg




Quite a few days of no cases now in N.Z. Very happy to have been in lockdown. Back to fishing and meeting friends tomorrow so all good.

Not sure we need "bailing out" lol


----------



## Knobby22 (13 May 2020)

Been to New Zealand a few times. Love it. They are more chill than us.
I was there recently and Auckland is getting an underground subway! All that volcanic rock, it must be costing a fortune.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Interesting. I misread the purpose, then. After the polarising absolutes espoused in the 2 other similarly titled threads, I assumed a bit of levity, with inconsequentiality to the fore. But I see your point.



To be honest I do sometimes egg it. 

Nonetheless.

If we are forced to deal with New Zealand might it not be worthwhile to do it gradually and admit The South Island in to The Commonwealth of Australia as an easing so to speak, and then if there are no adverse effects on Australia put admitting the North Island to a referendum.

Naturally the people of The South Island would be entitled to vote on this as would all the States and Territories of Australia, but NOT The North Island of New Zealand. . 

gg


----------



## Porper (13 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If we are forced to deal with New Zealand might it not be worthwhile to do it gradually and admit The South Island in to The Commonwealth of Australia as an easing so to speak, and then if there are no adverse effects on Australia put admitting the North Island to a referendum.
> 
> Naturally the people of The South Island would be entitled to vote on this as would all the States and Territories of Australia, but NOT The North Island of New Zealand. .
> 
> gg




As I live in New Zealand (North Island) I would like the right to vote.

The reason being I work for an Australian company. 

I also travel to Australia once every 2 years for work, supporting your economy. I get paid in AUD.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 May 2020)

Porper said:


> As I live in New Zealand (North Island) I would like the right to vote.
> 
> The reason being I work for an Australian company.
> 
> I also travel to Australia once every 2 years for work, supporting your economy. I get paid in AUD.



My dear @Porper .

I am quite sure that there are some who live in Mexico or Botswana who would like to be citizens of The Commonwealth of Australia and vote with the South Island of New Zealand and the States and Territories of Australia in my proposed referendum.

They may very well even work for an Australian company. 

Some fortunates may even be paid in AUD.

Nonetheless I would oppose said Mexicans or Botswana from being included.

As I do those from the North Island of New Zealand.

Next you will be asking for the voting information to be printed in English, Spanish, Nahuatl and Tswana.

gg


----------



## rederob (13 May 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Been to New Zealand a few times. Love it. They are more chill than us.
> I was there recently and Auckland is getting an underground subway! All that volcanic rock, it must be costing a fortune.



The Subway shop in Auckland will be more chill than any here in Oz, so should become an iconic and worthwhile investment, like the Beehive in Wellington.
Speaking of iconic, best T-shirt ever was from here.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 May 2020)

rederob said:


> The Subway shop in Auckland will be more chill than any here in Oz, so should become an iconic and worthwhile investment, like the Beehive in Wellington.
> Speaking of iconic, best T-shirt ever was from here.



Great video. Cardona on my wish list now.

gg


----------



## bux2000 (13 May 2020)

I suspect Porper a bit of a fan of the Cindi Experiment and with that in mind I may have to move to the into a dimly lit corner of of this post and talk very quietly.................................I haven't been to Townsville but have flown into Cairns several times but only driven as far south as Tully the tablelands are amazing ..........and would like to come again.........soon............but then there is the fly's that want to crawl into any part of your body and all over the food ,spiders, ants, snakes,  crocodiles, stingers,sharks and did I mention the snakes green, black, brown,cream and brown........ esh shudder.

You might have heard  we have we have a couple referendums comin up  you could come to NZ for a one way trip .........cheaper goin home of course .......but hey you could grow your own while you were waiting for God.

    All the best
      bux

PS If I did decide to come I'd  just egg it out of Queenstown before 6.


----------



## rederob (13 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My dear @Porper .
> 
> I am quite sure that there are some who live in Mexico or Botswana who would like to be citizens of The Commonwealth of Australia and vote with the South Island of New Zealand and the States and Territories of Australia in my proposed referendum.



Sir Garpal
I am willing to prepare a letter to the Queen proposing that Queensland annex Queenstown, as a forerunner to any referendum.  
As you will note, this is a very natural State of Affairs amongst all queens.
Gratuitously
Your Minion


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 May 2020)

rederob said:


> Sir Garpal
> I am willing to prepare a letter to the Queen proposing that Queensland annex Queenstown, as a forerunner to any referendum.
> As you will note, this is a very natural State of Affairs amongst all queens.
> Gratuitously
> Your Minion



Will you settle for Governor of Queenstown @rederob ?

HM E2 is onside. 

gg


----------



## rederob (13 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Will you settle for Governor of Queenstown @rederob ?
> 
> HM E2 is onside.
> 
> gg



Sir Garpal
Am happy to step down that far so as to raise the Queen's standard.
Fealty


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 May 2020)

rederob said:


> Sir Garpal
> Am happy to step down that far so as to raise the Queen's standard.
> Fealty



That is one nice standard.

The job is yours on condition you make me one for Governor of Southland, the best part of the South Island of New Zealand. 

I plan to drive the Arnage along the beach at Invercargill daily in memory of Burt Munro, a great Southlander, to get that good Antarctic breeze.

gg


----------



## bux2000 (13 May 2020)

And to think I used to have to climb on a plane and travel at least 3 hours to find a place full of Bloody Australians 

All the best
bux


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 May 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> I was there recently and Auckland is getting an underground subway! All that volcanic rock, it must be costing a fortune.



Paid for by selling the volcanic rock for use in BBQ's, meaning that Australians and Americans will be footing the bill in practice.


----------



## bux2000 (14 May 2020)

In the light of day and reality struck I have been a bit hard on you Guys I am sure you are good people deep down  and now the situation we Kiwi's  find ourselves'.............. please come over and leave your dosh this side of the Tasman......and keep buying them rocks for the barbie......although it pains me to say it, we will be the winners and perhaps help pay a little toward the Train set that has no economic benefit to greater Auckland but benefits the egos of politicians,as well as tourists and overseas students.

All the best
bux


----------



## wayneL (14 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> And to think I used to have to climb on a plane and travel at least 3 hours to find a place full of Bloody Australians
> 
> All the best
> bux



You obviously didn't fly to Brisbane, it's full of Kiwis


----------



## rederob (14 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> That is one nice standard.
> 
> The job is yours on condition you make me one for Governor of Southland, the best part of the South Island of New Zealand.
> 
> ...



Sir Garpal
We have arranged, more fittingly we dare say, a Bugatti Chiron for you drives so that you may on occasion match the efforts of the magnificent Mr Munro.




Humbly


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2020)

rederob said:


> Sir Garpal
> We have arranged, more fittingly we dare say, a Bugatti Chiron for you drives so that you may on occasion match the efforts of the magnificent Mr Munro.
> 
> 
> ...




A good attempt @rederob , and thank you.

I  have decided that there will be a maximum of one red star on any South Island flag with a minimum of more than two white stars.

I have further decided following consultation that an Indian Motorcycle rather than any flora or fauna should be present on the Southland flag.

gg

ps As per your DM your emoulement shall in future be weekly and paid in AUD rather than NZD. A wise move. It endears you more to HM E2 and of course myself.

pps May I have the changes before her birthday.

gg


----------



## Porper (14 May 2020)

rederob said:


> Sir Garpal
> We have arranged, more fittingly we dare say, a Bugatti Chiron for you drives so that you may on occasion match the efforts of the magnificent Mr Munro.
> 
> 
> ...




A prediction.

My Elliott Wave analysis suggests a big stimulus package for Australia from the budget today in New Zealand. Watch this space. The Kiwi's are coming to save the day...again. Go the All Blacks!!

By the way, I am not Kiwi!!


----------



## rederob (14 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have further decided following consultation that an Indian Motorcycle rather than any flora or fauna should be present on the Southland flag.



Sir Garpal
This motorcycle is presently selling like hotcakes at Invercargill outlets and may be a good fit:


With respect


----------



## bux2000 (14 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> pps May I have the changes before her birthday.




Geeez and here was me trying to be nice. The  Australians I have met have always lacked subtlety.

Bye the way from where I am standing the Southern Cross tilts more to the Right 

Bux

PS I am not sure you should be hanging out for that crisp white envelope between now and June Jacinda is all for a Republic and the Queen has gone into hiding


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2020)

Mrs Ardern has contacted me in relation to new borders between the South Island and New New Zealand. 

I have decided that The land masses of Thoms Rock, Mana Island and Kapiti Island to the low water marks will decide the approximate northern border of Greater Australia including the Cook Strait therein. 

gg


----------



## Joules MM1 (14 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Mrs Ardern has contacted me in relation to new borders between the South Island and New New Zealand.
> 
> I have decided that The land masses of Thoms Rock, Mana Island and Kapiti Island to the low water marks will decide the approximate northern border of Greater Australia including the Cook Strait therein.
> 
> gg



Stewart Island is a rogue state

true story


----------



## rederob (14 May 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> Stewart Island is a* rogue state*
> true story



Surely that deserves a *new thread*.


----------



## bux2000 (14 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Mrs Ardern has contacted me in relation to new borders between the South Island and New New Zealand.




Insulting our intelligence is one thing.......... Insulting our Leader is quite another...............*Missssss Ardern *......Thank you.     It seems ...almost .....plausible that you never even received such a letter. 

bux


----------



## wayneL (14 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> Insulting our intelligence is one thing.......... Insulting our Leader is quite another...............*Missssss Ardern *......Thank you.     It seems ...almost .....plausible that you never even received such a letter.
> 
> bux



I gather the interchange was brokered by the United Nations human rights committee, just to make sure GG's communication was not haram.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> Insulting our intelligence is one thing.......... Insulting our Leader is quite another...............*Missssss Ardern *......Thank you.     It seems ...almost .....plausible that you never even received such a letter.
> 
> bux



I am so sorry.

I thought she was married.

OK, Miss Ardern. 

gg

ps Didn't she have a baby?


----------



## bux2000 (14 May 2020)

Man you must be old ............or asleep ....when the *ME Too movement *marched past your door

All the best
bux


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> Man you must be old ............or asleep ....when the *ME Too movement *marched past your door
> 
> All the best
> bux



Miss Ardern seems more than capable of looking after herself and New New Zealand.

It will be interesting to see if the NZ unemployment rate is as low as that of Australia and whether they raise interest rates as we are likely to do.

gg


----------



## Porper (14 May 2020)

Porper said:


> A prediction.
> 
> My Elliott Wave analysis suggests a big stimulus package for Australia from the budget today in New Zealand. Watch this space. The Kiwi's are coming to save the day...again. Go the All Blacks!!
> 
> By the way, I am not Kiwi!!




There was a rumour that *ALL *Kiwi's were getting a big wad of money or travel vouchers in the budget today...depending on income.

The travel vouchers would have been used by many to travel to our good buddies in Aussie. Thus single handedly driving your economy like never seen before.

Unfortunately the most popular prime minister on the planet (our Jacinda) failed to open her wallet. I'd like to apologise on her behalf.

It's still on the cards apparently so don't panic Captain Mainwaring.


----------



## wayneL (14 May 2020)

Porper said:


> There was a rumour that *ALL *Kiwi's were getting a big wad of money or travel vouchers in the budget today...depending on income.
> 
> The travel vouchers would have been used by many to travel to our good buddies in Aussie. Thus single handedly driving your economy like never seen before.
> 
> ...



Winston (the *real PM) must've hid the piggy bank.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2020)

Porper said:


> There was a rumour that *ALL *Kiwi's were getting a big wad of money or travel vouchers in the budget today...depending on income.
> 
> The travel vouchers would have been used by many to travel to our good buddies in Aussie. Thus single handedly driving your economy like never seen before.
> 
> ...





OK I will come clean.

I only wished to see how long it took me to get more views than a more important thread ...

China a Failed State and a Rogue State to the rest of the World

It took me just on 80 hours.

I was also disappointed with the quality of posts in both the China and the equally important thread ....

America a Failed State and a Rogue State to the rest of the World

For a rational and important debate we need to be more open to others opinions as we were on this thread.

Argue from facts on China and the USA and not on uninformed or inflexible  opinion.

And maybe think, am I the one person on ASF who was wrong today?

gg

ps.  I intend to get more views than the USA thread as well, *Mrs* Ardern notwithstanding.

gg


----------



## bux2000 (14 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Miss Ardern seems more than capable of looking after herself and New New Zealand.




IMMMMMMM herself perhaps...... for us it is going to be an interesting election in September. 
Just as background ... out of the top 8 Government Ministers one has a background in business...he managed...the hostel where he stayed for 6 months. Jacinda worked in a Fish and Chip shop after School and worked as a DJ at functions at one stage .... a few implications there, best we move right along. Grant Robinson our Finance Minister has a degree in Politics and worked a short time at the UN and for a short time  in Helen Clarks office. 
Health Minister (caught out Mountain biking far from home during the complete lock down when the rest of us where supposed to be home behind locked doors) ..........but at least he is a Doctor .................of Theology.....suppose at least he can lead us in prayer........we sure as hell need faith.




Porper said:


> By the way, I am not Kiwi!!




Hey Porper .....You can only have married a Kiwi.........why else would you still be here

bux


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> IMMMMMMM herself perhaps...... for us it is going to be an interesting election in September.
> Just as background ... out of the top 8 Government Ministers one has a background in business...he managed...the hostel where he stayed for 6 months. Jacinda worked in a Fish and Chip shop after School and worked as a DJ at functions at one stage .... a few implications there, best we move right along. Grant Robinson our Finance Minister has a degree in Politics and worked a short time at the UN and for a short time  in Helen Clarks office.
> Health Minister (caught out Mountain biking far from home during the complete lock down when the rest of us where supposed to be home behind locked doors) ..........but at least he is a Doctor .................of Theology.....suppose at least he can lead us in prayer........we sure as hell need faith.
> 
> ...



I have very much a soft spot for NZ and especially the South Island, the further south the better. 

Yes, we have a similar problem here, an ex copper who has gone from a copper's wage to being a millionaire and a cabinet minister. 

Let us hope things change post-Covid. 

gg


----------



## Porper (15 May 2020)

wayneL said:


> Winston (the *real PM) must've hid the piggy bank.




Yes, Winston is very popular here. Yeah, Nah


----------



## Porper (15 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> Hey Porper .....You can only have married a Kiwi.........why else would you still be here
> 
> bux




No, didn't marry a kiwi.

I go to Noosa a fair bit...ok, not a patch on the Coromandel though (where we live).

Go to the Uk every year for 2 months (not this year I bet). Lets just say I wouldn't go back if family and friends weren't there!!

All in all NZ is far superior to anywhere I have been. Why anybody would want to leave here is beyond me.


----------



## wayneL (15 May 2020)

Porper said:


> Yes, Winston is very popular here. Yeah, Nah



He certainly didn't win any friends on the other side of politics. 

I didn't mind New Zealand when I was there, even if it was like living in Perth 50 years ago, but my missus hated it.


----------



## Porper (15 May 2020)

wayneL said:


> He certainly didn't win any friends on the other side of politics.
> 
> I didn't mind New Zealand when I was there, even if it was like living in Perth 50 years ago, but my missus hated it.




Some friends have been here to visit and love it...as a holiday. Most say they couldn't live here as it's boring as hell! If you like it busy with loads of shops etc N.Z is not the place to be. If you like quiet beaches, great fishing, camping etc...it is.

Winston was just a necessity for Ardern at the time. Don't know how he keeps hugging the limelight. Not with the amount of votes New Zealand first get.


----------



## bux2000 (16 May 2020)

Porper said:


> Winston was just a necessity for Ardern at the time.




Lets face it .....New Zealand voters did not decide who was going to govern NZ .....Winnie did and for only reason  he could screw the best deal for No 1
and now Auntie Helen has finished playing on big UN stage you can see her meddling in the background too.
The phrase  ....'Cunning as a Maori dog'....... sums up our Winnie.

It is interesting that all the accolades for Mrs Ardern seem to come from the Washington Post now they are no bias in any way.



Porper said:


> I go to Noosa a fair bit...ok, not a patch on the Coromandel though (where we live).




I first Traveled to Australia in 1978 to meet the Bride to be's Grand Parents. They had just retired to North Richmond after spending a lifetime growing crops on the banks of the Hawkesbury River at Winsor. They were fine people and they had a tale or two about losing ready to harvest crops to the river only to gain fresh new soil to grow in.
When we first went to Noosa about the only high rise was the newly completed....Hyatt Resort
We were tempted to join lots other Kiwis we knew at that time moving to Aus. particularly with the with opening of Noosa Waters with on the canal blocks selling for $75,000......Haaaaaaah  but then life got in the way.

Anyway a bright spot In the Budget was when it was announced the NZ Tourism board is going to spend a truck load on a campaign to lure Aussies across the ditch. It is one that has worked particularly well for us in the past.......and the catch phrase is going to be.....  *Where the Hell are Yah  *works for me
*
All the best
*
bux


----------



## wayneL (16 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> Lets face it .....New Zealand voters did not decide who was going to govern NZ .....Winnie did and for only reason  he could screw the best deal for No 1
> and now Auntie Helen has finished playing on big UN stage you can see her meddling in the background too.
> The phrase  ....'Cunning as a Maori dog'....... sums up our Winnie.
> 
> ...



As long as they don't pull the 100% pure, clean and green bs. NZ is probably theost toxic place I've lived.

You could go to the top of The Mata and see the haze of various -icides over the whole Heretaunga plain. 

My wife used to get spontaneous nose bleeds there


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 May 2020)

wayneL said:


> As long as they don't pull the 100% pure, clean and green bs. NZ is probably theost toxic place I've lived.
> 
> You could go to the top of The Mata and see the haze of various -icides over the whole Heretaunga plain.
> 
> My wife used to get spontaneous nose bleeds there



I'm interested @wayneL 

Could you expand. I've always been told that NZ is one of the least toxic agricultural countries.

gg


----------



## bux2000 (16 May 2020)

Sorry Wayne,

I didn't understand a word you said......... but I think I agree

bux


----------



## bux2000 (16 May 2020)

Best clarify 



wayneL said:


> I have no idea what you just said there, but I think I agree




I am sorry for my frivolous comment on what is... a serious subject.

In some way I have been involved in Horticulture most of my life but  the world has moved on in both the Horticultural and Agricultural sectors and I hope your obviously unpleasant experience was not recently.

All the best
bux


----------



## wayneL (16 May 2020)

@bux2000 & @Garpal Gumnut circa 2010. I couldn't count the number of times that just driving around the horticulture areas that our car got overspray from either those torpedo-shaped sprayers or choppers spraying.

We suspected something was amiss when on our first day they're driving between Taupo and Hastings, someone had put up a sign saying "NZ, 100% toxic".

A couple of days later we were buying some vegetables at a purportedly organic farm & right on the boundary next door, someone was spraying and the car park we were in was copying the overspray.

Dairy might be alright be cos they have bred high endophyte rye grasses for grazing, specifically for insect resistance.

The downside is the resultant mycotoxicity causes some pretty bizarre symptoms in susceptible animals... Radical temperament changes, dermatitis, and ataxia (vis a vis "staggers").

All the thoroughbred studs around Cambridge (where I also worked for a while) always had some paddocks set aside where it was necessary to blitz the rye grass and plant the native browntop.

True story: I shod a racehorse called Jimmy Choux who was New Zealand racehorse of the year for 2010/11. It nearly wasn't to be, as a 2-year-old we found him upside down against the ridiculous 7 strand wire fences they have there, completely ataxic and eyes rolling around the back of his head from staggers. By shere good luck there was a concrete water trough in the way which stopped him rolling into the fence and shredding himself to ribbons.


----------



## bux2000 (16 May 2020)

What I am about to say is with good intentions and please don't take them the wrong way.

Scientists (Growers) have been genetically modifying crops since the beginnings of time....no not crossing a maize plant with a frogs egg as is betrayed by some projecting their own agenda but simply by natural plant selection. The Dutch in particular are incredibly good at it and in recent years there has been massive strides as to not only how plants are grown but the new varieties available. You would have to admit when now going into a fruit shop, supermarket there is an amazing selection, the seasons for certain crops being extended etc etc.

Can I use one example Tomatoes.  I grew up on a property where my Parent's grew glasshouse Tomatoes. Some time later in the 1980's we grew tomatoes in the ground under cover. We grew an Autumn crop meaning they were planted in late December started picking early February through to the end of May at which time the tomatoes were pulled out followed by a crop of cucumbers. Looking back it was just a lot of very hard work. Not blowing my trumpet but I was considered a good grower achieving one carton per plant /per square metre  =7kgs  

Hydroponics was just starting to happen.

Fast forward to now ...no such thing as a small grower..... the supermarkets have seen to that...so you have operations that more resemble factories, hectares of Glasshouse and efficiency and production that you could only dream of. 
Example.   The 7 kgs  I talked about earlier is now 130 - 140 kgs per year. 

Hence no need for NZ to import cheaper Queensland Tomatoes which are picked green stored and when required dipped in Ethral to ripen. the fruit then dipped in pesticide in Australia and gassed when it reached NZ shores to control Queensland fruit fly.

Now to my point sorry it is long winded.

We have 3 glasshouse complexes like have described in close proximity.

 I was told by someone recently that the reason the 5 metre glasshouse perimeter walls were shaded white was because the growers did not want to be seen spraying the hell out of the plants inside with nasty chemicals.


1. The reason the Glasshouses are so high is because bugs in general do not fly any higher than 3 metres hence no side vents. The other reason is the plants are left with as much foliage as possible the more foliage bigger the production. Electric platforms are used work high on the plants which are layered..........getting to hard now 

2. The vents in the roof are only open when the temperature inside is warm enough, opening firstly as a crack then more as the inside temperature. A by product of this is the air current created makes it hard for the bugs fungal spores etc. to enter. Each property has a full time IT person and they talk lumen per day and lots of other stuff.......well above my pay grade

3. There are strict standards in place  for pack houses (Growers) so if a problem with quality,residue or some other health issue the problem can be tracked quickly to the source and rectified. Hence large compliance cost and the decline of small growers. These standards are not only in place domestic market but also for export.......bit like the tracking of Covid 19 I guess 

4. Below is a link to a producer of predator insects that all progressive growers employ nowadays to control insects. Yellow sticky strips are placed within the crop to gauge the population of bugs and only then are sprays used. Considering predator bugs are being used those cannot be harmful to the good bugs. 

5. Chemicals are so expensive why would you not look for options

https://www.bioforce.co.nz/

https://www.kvh.org.nz/spray_info

Sorry didn't mean to write a book.......... perception is not always as it appears.

bux


----------



## wayneL (16 May 2020)

I once looked at growing beans hydroponically on a large scale in NZ, so can concur with you on that type of production. I am yet to be convinced the orchardists and vineyardists(sic) are as progressive though.

Also, in Hawkes  Bay there were fields of tomatoes for canning that were pretty old tech... Dwarf varieties sprayed within an inch of their lives and mechanically harvested.

And boy have I got some stories about the vineyards.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 May 2020)

wayneL said:


> I once looked at growing beans hydroponically on a large scale in NZ, so can concur with you on that type of production. I am yet to be convinced the orchardists and vineyardists(sic) are as progressive though.
> 
> Also, in Hawkes  Bay there were fields of tomatoes for canning that were pretty old tech... Dwarf varieties sprayed within an inch of their lives and mechanically harvested.
> 
> And boy have I got some stories about the vineyards.



Is there an index of countries who misuse herbicides and pesticides, leading to indiscriminate and harmful use?

Perhaps that might clear NZ's position up. Or rather is it targeted use by a large or small number of individuals which is difficult to assess and quantify.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 May 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> Stewart Island is a rogue state
> 
> true story




re. Stewart Island.

BBC today. It must be true.

https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-a...ing-isolation-on-new-zealand-s-stewart-island

gg


----------



## rederob (17 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> re. Stewart Island.
> 
> BBC today. It must be true.
> 
> ...



Subtitles please!


----------



## bux2000 (17 May 2020)

Sorry I took so long to write my story we timed out and lost the completed edited version bloody Ether


bux


----------



## SirRumpole (17 May 2020)

Porper said:


> All in all NZ is far superior to anywhere I have been. Why anybody would want to leave here is beyond me.




Too minny ship.


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 May 2020)

Humid said:


> You can't eat Bledisloes




and if youre aussie, you can't win em either

(...arr...this is a comedy thread, right?)

but if it's not and apples to apples: https://www.tradingview.com/x/Oic03DLG/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Too minny ship.



as The Seekers sang _"I'll never find another ewe"_


----------



## bux2000 (17 May 2020)

I have had little to do with the grape industry but will try to clarify the use of chemicals both Horticultural and Agricultural.

Brackground
I completed a horticultural apprenticeship in the early 1970's.and gained what was then called a Certificate in Horticulture and Gardening (sounds quite English eh ) I consider myself lucky because the production Managers I trained under were Swiss and one in particular was very well trained (who incidentally moved to Australia set up a nursery and did extremely well).
The Nursery where I worked was very progressive and looked after their staff very well but looking back now the safety standards around chemicals were pretty slack.

The Story
On the property we bought in the 1980's was a large chiller for Rhubarb. Yeh I know Rhubarb Rhubarb.
 It was a very large old railway wagon about the size of a 40' container with a chassis that would have supported 2 fuly laiden truck and trailers on end.  The main body was mainly timber frame but steel bracing  and a rounded bitumen roof.  Well the timber part of it burnt pretty good the bitumen roof particularly well ........probably need to down play the rich black smoke .  and the trees well they got to be green again eventually.
The next stage was to depart the chassis one of the neighbours further down the road heard about the chassis "a great bridge to cross a stream down the back of the farm"  He arrived with his Ford 5000 and 2 long snig chains hanging from the safety frame. Well he hooked up and although  the chassis was pretty heavy he had gathered much pace and almost stopped snaking with the slack almost equalising between the two chains by the time he reached the gateway.
It would be fair to say his Eyecrometer was a little off this day and I am certainly no crash investigator so whether it was the tight right turn or the left hand rear of the chassis recosheting  off the gate post or just pure momentum, the left front part of the front chassis sure buried itself into the bank on the other side of the road. The tractor came to a dead stop and died but as in slow motion the driver eventually sprawled on the bonnet. The slow motion continued as he gathered his thoughts sat back down on his seat. He appeared quite happy to remain in his seat when we offered to rejig the chains in order to straighten up his load. The sound  of the metal scraping on the road carried on well after he disappeared over the brow in the road. The Council grader was  redundant for a few weeks.
I him saw about a week later it appeared the slow motion continued.

We were now left with the butress's these were built with earthquakes in mind and obviously engineered on the back of a tobacco packet.
Our next door neighbour had an explosives licence so offered to blow them.......and I said OOOK
He gave me a list and I went off to the local Stock and Station Agent and said to the man behind the counter I would like to buy some explosive. He said 'sure do you know what you want' I said 'yep here is my list'
             1 box of Gelignite
             30 metres of slow burning fuse
             25 detonators
              1 crimping tool

He said 'OK the the gelly is in the old freezer out the back ....the fuse wire is in the old fridge and will get you the detonators and the crimping tool. I walked out the door with it all in a carton.

Imagine doing that now........20 police with automatic weapons and would be lucky to get to the door without a bullet through your head........ Times have changed even though the Freezer and the fridge did have a hasp and staple for a padlock

Anyway

I will give this a crack I hope these are links that work

https://cdn.nufarm.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/17/2018/02/06201406/SWeedMaster_TS540_20L_Label.pdf

This should a link to a label for Weedmaster 540 Roundup in a former life. on the back of the container (page 2) it talks about
 Hazard classification (How toxic the product is to users )
how the product has to be used under the control of an Approved Handler

https://www.growsafe.co.nz/GrowSafe/Certs/Standard.aspx

This link should talk about how to become an approved handler

I actually had let my Approved Handler Certificate lapse and a few months ago spent a day completing the course.it covered the legal requirements in regard to spray drift  obligations to notify neighbours prior to spraying, understanding labels in regard to Hazard classification safe transport and safe storage chemicals, Calibration of equipment etc. etc.

In short if you are not in the possession a current Approved Handler you can not buy chemicals (pesticides and fungicides). For chemicals which are considered very toxic you are required to complete extra training and an inspection is carried out of the premises where the chemicals are to be stored with strict criteria.

All the best
bux


----------



## bux2000 (17 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> re. Stewart Island.
> 
> BBC today. It must be true.




Well at least the lady spoke bettera English than u Farllas.... Aye Bro........

bux


----------



## qldfrog (17 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> I have had little to do with the grape industry but will try to clarify the use of chemicals both Horticultural and Agricultural.
> 
> Brackground
> I completed a horticultural apprenticeship in the early 1970's.and gained what was then called a Certificate in Horticulture and Gardening (sounds quite English eh ) I consider myself lucky because the production Managers I trained under were Swiss and one in particular was very well trained (who incidentally moved to Australia set up a nursery and did extremely well).
> ...



So my conclusion is that NZ is even worse than here with red and green tape to even buy a 20l drum of Roundup
I kind of idealized NZ but the lady did not, south island people we met in a trip there were to be honest quite unfriendly, and now that they elected a politician 2.0 caricature, it is a no go as final destination for my retirement years.i still wish them good.


----------



## Humid (17 May 2020)

qldfrog said:


> So my conclusion is that NZ is even worse than here with red and green tape to even buy a 20l drum of Roundup
> I kind of idealized NZ but the lady did not, south island people we met in a trip there were to be honest quite unfriendly, and now that they elected a politician 2.0 caricature, it is a no go as final destination for my retirement years.i still wish them good.





Might be a Rainbow Warrior thing


----------



## moXJO (17 May 2020)

NZ is beautiful and boring.

We have a cap on how many opinionated  wankers are allowed, so regularly draw straws to see who has to move over the ditch.

Luckily for Australia I drew one of the shorts.
I noticed there's no cap here, fit right in.


----------



## bux2000 (18 May 2020)

qldfrog said:


> and now that they elected a politician 2.0 caricature




In reality because of our crazy political system you can't blame the average Kiwi.

https://interactives.stuff.co.nz/NZ-election-home/



qldfrog said:


> south island people we met in a trip there were to be honest quite unfriendly,




I have met some very unpleasant Aussies over the years .......particularly overseas

All the best

bux


----------



## qldfrog (18 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> In reality because of our crazy political system you can't blame the average Kiwi.
> 
> https://interactives.stuff.co.nz/NZ-election-home/
> 
> ...



Do not deny but overall when travelling country Australia, people were amazingly friendly even with my foreign accent, nz south island much much more reserved not to say unpleasant even before i even start talking..and i am white looking no fancy clothes/rubbish clothes so basically got the usual welcome for strangers
As for Australia, i saw a real downtrend in the last 20/30 years, even when outside big cities gold coast which are definitely not friendly places


----------



## qldfrog (18 May 2020)

But as in every country,  I'm sure there are amazing places in NZ.
Let's wait for travel to restart and i will pursue my quest for paradise.


----------



## bux2000 (18 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It will be interesting to see if the NZ unemployment rate is as low as that of Australia and whether they raise interest rates as we are likely to do.




I am interested to understand why interest rates may rise ?

bux


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> I am interested to understand why interest rates may rise ?
> 
> bux



We need more foreign investment as the treasury is empty.

In addition people have been living beyond their means in overpriced houses and units for far too long. 

gg


----------



## bux2000 (19 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> We need more foreign investment as the treasury is empty.
> 
> In addition people have been living beyond their means in overpriced houses and units for far too long.
> 
> gg




Just last week I saw an Australian television series (another one) on buying houses in Australia. One segment  was a couple looking at  house's on Sydney's  North Shore in particular, it was a do up.... a bargain......at $8,000,000 other houses in the street were selling up to $11,000,000 so the inference was a $1,000,000 spruce up and it would be worth $3,000,000 more... ..it seems a very short time ago $1,000,000 was a lot of money. 
When I first started out in business we had a bank overdraft at 23 percent at this point money in the bank is worth ????.
I am probably old but our young folk in NZ anyway seem to expect a lot and social media feeds the frenzy.

It seems we are seeing today a sharp rise in the US market I fear this will be followed by another drop do you have any thoughts on this?

Thanks 

bux


----------



## rederob (19 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> as The Seekers sang _"I'll never find another ewe"_



Tongue in cheek!


----------



## bux2000 (19 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> as The Seekers sang _"I'll never find another ewe"_





https://www.stuff.co.nz/waikato-tim...-global-was-always-part-of-bill-foremans-plan

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=robots+in+the+nz+meat+industry&iar=videos&iax=videos&ia=videos&iai=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2U-d7q-qQ8

As you can see the NZ meat industry does its best to process the meat  to be able to seal in all those added juices, for the  the Australian consumer to savour


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2020)

http://www.smh.com.au/world/pandemi...-up-to-five-million-20200518-p54tyj.html?btis



> On Monday, Stats NZ released its quarterly estimate resident population figures which showed New Zealand notching the major milestone.
> 
> As of March 31, the South Pacific nation has *5,002,100 *residents.





> "COVID-19 has caused some unusual and unprecedented travel patterns," Stats NZ senior demographer Kim Dunstan told AAP. "We've had people that have been in New Zealand prolong their stay which has given some boost to migration."We've also had more New Zealand citizens returning from living overseas in recent months."And we've also had fewer citizens departing New Zealand to live overseas. "The combined impact has seen an upswing in migration which has helped New Zealand reach that five million milestone."



New Zealand grew from four to five million in 17 years, the quickest rate of growth in the country's modern history.

That's despite a *major brain drain* following the global financial crisis in 2008, when New Zealand's net migration levels dipped into negative territory for the only time this century.


----------



## bux2000 (22 May 2020)

Well there is a new leader for our opposition, the National party today........I think at last a real contender for the September Elections.

https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/national/417273/who-is-new-national-party-leader-todd-muller

bux


----------



## qldfrog (22 May 2020)

bux2000 said:


> Well there is a new leader for our opposition, the National party today........I think at last a real contender for the September Elections.
> 
> https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/national/417273/who-is-new-national-party-leader-todd-muller
> 
> bux



any real leader, not an instagram one would be welcome in the region, but this is a NZ matters, not my business


----------



## bux2000 (22 May 2020)

qldfrog said:


> Do not deny but overall when travelling country Australia, people were amazingly friendly




I could not agree more. It seems to be the same where ever you go if you stay away from cities.

I have driven many times from Brisbane North toward the Capricorn Coast and love the old buildings wide streets of all towns in close proximity to the Bruce Highway.....never had a bad experience.

It is getting colder at night here so would love to be able to warm the bones under the Queensland Sun. Perhaps Carpal could talk to his Butler at the Park Hyatt....... I am sure He would be the bloke who know's the right people to get the job done.

bux


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 July 2020)

top read for those in the current (up)trend
hat tip @rvm
https://macro-ops.com/the-chandler-brothers-the-greatest-investors-youve-never-heard-of/


----------



## bux2000 (3 July 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> top read for those in the current (up)trend
> hat tip @rvm
> https://macro-ops.com/the-chandler-brothers-the-greatest-investors-youve-never-heard-of/




It is interesting that these Guys only appeared on the radar of the NZ NBR rich list very recently. I guess with their track record they have few to impress.

All the best
bux


----------



## bux2000 (3 July 2020)

I am but a simple bloke but our PM is talking about not reopening our Borders until we have a Covid Vaccine.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/vaccines-work/effectiveness-studies.htm

All the best

bux


----------



## wayneL (3 July 2020)

bux2000 said:


> I am but a simple bloke but our PM is talking about not reopening our Borders until we have a Covid Vaccine.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/vaccines-work/effectiveness-studies.htm
> 
> ...



So.... Never?


----------



## qldfrog (3 July 2020)

wayneL said:


> So.... Never?



Note how working vaccine was absent, a saline solution will be enough


----------



## wayneL (3 July 2020)

qldfrog said:


> Note how working vaccine was absent, a saline solution will be enough



We are being played IMO


----------



## bux2000 (4 July 2020)

wayneL said:


> We are being played IMO




Agreed

At least our PM displays an understanding of business and how to stimulate an economy......by increasing Road User charges by 15%  and upping fuel tax by 4c a litre.

https://www.nzta.govt.nz/vehicles/l...fees/#RUC-rates-for-distance-licences-powered

bux


----------

